# Sand?



## archstud38 (Sep 30, 2005)

I am thinking about replacing my river gravel with a light color sand. How does this work as a substrate for plants? And how do you vacuum it?


----------



## Derek4real (Sep 10, 2005)

I have sand in my setup. i dunno how it works for plants but when it comes to vacuuming it.... just the same way u would vacuum gravel.

the only thing is its alot lighter than gravel so u gotta keep ur eye on it as it goes up.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

check this out

and this

cant really vaccum it from what i read, you have to kinda skim the surface

your your careful not to suck it up.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

i used to have it setup on my old tank and though it was very easy to vacuum, just needed to hold the siphon tube about an inch above the sand to suck out what you wanted.


----------



## archstud38 (Sep 30, 2005)

freez-
thanks for the links. they were really helpful. after looking through a lot of pics people posted i think i want to go with a black sand or gravel.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

archstud38 said:


> freez-
> thanks for the links. they were really helpful. after looking through a lot of pics people posted i think i want to go with a black sand or gravel.


you bet


----------



## jeremy_duran (Sep 7, 2004)

hey there, i just set up a new tank, and used
sand instead of my tacky blue gravel. it is
such a great upgrade. at night it looks
fantastic. vaccumming is easy. it just takes
a little more time and patience. go for it. 
you'll definately like it more, and so will your
fish.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

sand can trap debris and impair filtration but damn it looks good imo


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

i have the black sand, and i love it. actually i want to add more to my tank


----------



## masterofdragons (Feb 1, 2005)

Sand is pretty much the way to go. I have black sand in my 135 right now and I honestly think my P's would be hurt if I had gravel in. They get pretty spastic when they are chasing a meal around or when something spooks them.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

i got sand in my 75G too. with plants! i love it. its so much easier to gravelvac crap out if you got good current. you dont have to sweep the whole top, all the crap will go to 1 or 2 spots. 5 second zap, then you go for the water change. i also mix up the sand now and then to untrap toxins and such.
the only crap about sand, is the filters. esp HOB, the sand build right in the impeller magnet and jjust kicks it. with most canisters the sand would only hit the impeller on the way out


----------

